# Do you drive with two hands or one hand?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Just curious... I drive with one hand for the most part. It's a habit and I feel more comfortable when doing it on roads I drive on often.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where's the poll? :lol
I use one hand, but also both. :stu


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I often force myself to use two because in case I need to grab the wheel tight and make a quick turn I am able to manuever easier to a more successful outcome. That is why they say to put your hands at 10 and 2, the positions on a clock, so you have more control in case you need to suddenly swerve.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

One hand, resting the wrist on the wheel, and the hand dangling over the wheel with the seat leaned back like a true g. lol. But seriously, one hand, like a true g.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

One, usually my left, because I drove a standard for years.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I live around a lot of deer and they will wander out in the road, sometimes with a few little babies trailing behind them. I never know when it will be. So I try to use both hands.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I try to use my left hand for controlling the wheel. I've noticed that it's a lot more stable for some reason... I use my right hand for support for when traffic might possibly become hairy.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

with teeth. Man, I'm high.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I usually drive with both, but when one of my wrists/hands starts to get tingly, I'll switch to one handed and rest the tingly hand.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I use sometimes just my right hand or more often my left (so i can mess with the radio/ipod) and sometimes i use both hands. I think i use both hands when im anxious.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

1


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Most of the time I use two hands, but they are usually barely on the steering wheel and my right hand is mostly on and off for shifting.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I drive with my arm hanging out the window, like a boss. As soon as the thermometer is reading some kind of temperature above zero celcius, BOOM, my arm's out that window. Sometimes I do that thing where it looks like I'm trying to keep the roof from flying off.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I feel much cooler when I drive with 1 hand, but for practical reasons most of the time I drive with two hands on the steering wheel. Exceptions include when using cell phone not on speaker phone.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pshhhhhhhhhhhhh you know I only push the whip with one hand Ma!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

2 hands, I'm a safe driver lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I usually only use one hand. But I do use two when I am driving in 4x4 on ice rink roads in the winter.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

With both hands. And the radio turned off, and a slightly terrified look in my eyes! 

Driving is more of a chore than a pleasure for me


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Left hand on the bottom of the wheel. I'm really lazy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Usually one hand, unless it's icy or really windy, then I'll use two - always at the bottom of the wheel. Whoever invented the 10 and 2 thing was never a comfortable driver.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

one hand usually but sometimes two when driving on the highway


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I tend to usually put my hands at 9 and 6 O'clock.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I generally drive with one hand, though I'll use two hands if it is raining hard or icy. If my window is up, I usually use my left hand. If it's down, I use my right hand (so I can hang my left hand out the window).


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

How about, I still don't know how to drive!! =/


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Usually two... though sometimes I'll rest a hand.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

usually drive with my left hand only


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Usually right hand on wheel and rest left on the gearstick, unless I am pushing it then it's two hands and lots of heel and toeing :b


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Both.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Usually one handed and the other ready to jump in on a moment's notice.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For safety I try to use both.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Usually two, but sometimes just with my left hand, according to conditions


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would say 99% of the time I drive with one. How can you text if you have both hands on the wheel? J/k, I don't text at all because it costs me 20c each. But usually I have the remote to my xm radio in my other hand. 

The only time I use two hands is in adverse conditions when I may need to react faster than normal.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

This thread is months old :lol and I still use one hand to drive my right one because I'm right handed. I use both hands when I need to though especially on roads I don't know well and on the highway. Everyday local roads I usually use one hand. It feels weird using two hands on those local roads. Bad habit I know it's kind of hard to break it.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Usually 2 hands.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Usually my left hand at the bottom of the wheel. Except when I turn, I usually have the assistance of my right.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm almost 25 and I don't drive with one or both hands because I don't drive at all.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I use two unless I'm turning.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1 hand all the time, and i believe i drive safer with 1 hand then both.
diving with both hands is extremely annoying.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

TWO HANDS..... now that I'm old and granny-like. I used to be cool like all you one-handers, but not anymore.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

La Fille Perdue said:


> TWO HANDS..... *now that I'm old and granny-like*. I used to be cool like all you one-handers, but not anymore.


old and granny like at 28 y.o? :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

One on wheel one on gear shift.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> One, usually my left, because I drove a standard for years.


I drove nothing but sticks for 14 years and always kept my right hand on the wheel except when needed to shift.

Driving cars without power steering also conditioned to me use two hands as you'll need two in that case.

Now after years of power steering and automatic I find myself only using one at times, but try to use two as it's clearly safer if one were forced to make some emergency maneuver.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I drive with one hand. :clap


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Drove a stick for many years so I generally use the left to steer and the right rests on the gearshift or the center console (Truck has the the shifter on the column)


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Two hands.
Holding the controller in one hand and still beating your opponents is pretty much impossible...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Drove a stick for many years so I generally use the left to steer and the right rests on the gearshift or the center console (Truck has the the shifter on the column)


Yep, that's how I got into my habit. Driven quite a few trucks with the same design.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

My car has one of those semi-automatic things. You can change through all 6 gears, but it won't let you change if it would put you over redline or something. I push the stick forward to lower gears or back to up the gear. I also have the paddle shifters on my wheel, but it seems more natural to use the stick. I want to learn real manual! My friend who drives a manual Audi A4 says he'll teach me sometime!

However, semi-automatic is more enjoyable than just plain old automatic. I can get the number of revs I need to have the peak HP. Of course, that burns more fuel if I'm trying to do that all of the time. If I'm just coasting on the highway, I put it all the way to gear 6. If I'm trying to pass someone, I usually lower it to gear 4 and take off!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I usually drive with my left hand and have my right arm resting on the center console or armrest. Resting your hand or arm on the shifter of a manual is not a good idea, it puts pressure on the shifter forks and can cause them to wear out prematurely (seen it happen many times).


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Now after years of power steering and automatic I find myself only using one at times, but try to use two _*as it's*_ _*clearly safer*_ if one were forced to make some emergency maneuver.


I like this thinking. Very sexy :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I try to use two most of the time but will just use my left hand at times. I cannot turn with one hand at all. I don't know if I'm a weakling or what, but I need both hands for sure when it comes to that.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Two, except when I'm texting of course.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

one hand


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Two, but sometimes just for fun none (Don't worry guys I don't drive a lot anyways so you don't have to be afraid I might hit you.)


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've seen people drive with their knees while doing something else :um:no.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

One hand on the wheel and one on the gearstick.

Both when I put the foot down.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

UncertainMuffin said:


> I use two unless I'm turning.


I used to turn with one hand because I'm pro. Jk, but I did use one hand to turn before and I decided to use two because of safety reasons.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

lol my dad drives with two hands and always sits upright its so funny


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I drive with one because I'm cool like that.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Two. But I am a terrible driver so it's kind of necessary.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> lol my dad drives with two hands and always sits upright its so funny


 Heh thats how my mom drives too. I use one hand (right), it feels alot more comfortable than using both


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

One handed.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I drive with my right hand at the bottom of the steering wheel lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Both, generally.


----------



## ddd3 (Apr 8, 2012)

One hand grippin' the wood grain wheel, other arm chillin out the window ridin' by real fly


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't drive.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

One.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

neither


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

One until I remember I have not passed my test and this is a bad habit


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where's the poll? :lol
> I use one hand, but also both. :stu


This goes for me too lol


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Now I usually use two hands. I used to use only one hand, but that was when I had a manual transmission and it was necessary at times...ahhh I miss the manual transmission.

My aunt used her knees to drive once because she was opening something.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I only use two hands for high speed maneuvering...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UgShy said:


> This goes for me too lol





arnie said:


> I only use two hands for high speed maneuvering...


....and the arm around the babe technique. :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I haven't gotten my driver's license yet.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I drive with the left hand in the winter and the right hand in the summer (left hand out the window). I can't wait until it is warm enough that I have to relearn the art of driving and shifting with the same hand.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh... varies, but for some reason when I approach 60+ mph both of my hands go on the steering wheel. Yeah, probably for the better


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I drive with both hands towards the bottom of the steering wheel b/c it's the most comfortable to me.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I have like OCD so two hands lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Usually one hand, holding close to the bottom of the steering wheel. When I first started driving on my own I would drive with one hand on top of the wheel. Until I saw other guys doing it and realized how douchey it looks.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

no hands.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I got in a habit of driving with my knee's :l


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

one hand on the steering wheel and the other on the stick, to change gears


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I usually have both hands on the wheel but a couple times during the trip I'll use one hand.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of the time with just one hand.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

One hand, generally. Occasionally two, especially if it is raining hard, icy, or heavy traffic.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Mostly both but sometimes one. I'm bad for messing with my phones music player while I drive.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

mostly both.. because I havent mastered the art of turning with one hand. :stu


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

That depends. Flat straight Iowa roads not looking for a turn then one hand and probably eating breakfast or lunch on my way somewhere. Turning a small car (rarely drive those) one hand. Turning a truck, impossible with one hand unless you do some fancy flipping of your wrist and rolling of your arm to get the other half of the steering wheel so in town in a truck or medium to large suv requires 2 hands.


----------

